# Ladies, time to show off your bows again!



## XForce Girl

Need new pics of mine, I changed the set-up too. Hopefully later on today I can get some taken.

Stubbysmom, Nice looking bows by the way!!


----------



## KatinMD

I need to take some pictures of mine.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks! I should probably get different pics as the Old Glory has changed to a 32" stabalizer with HHA single pin sight on a surelock mount and those are my original arrows that I shot in the fall. For most of the winter I shot my xxx's but the whole color scheme is still the same. It's the same sight too, just changed out the mount so I can add a tape and set it up with all the expensive stuff for freestyle!


----------



## Stubby'smom

KatinMD said:


> I need to take some pictures of mine.


Definitely! I love pics so that's why I started this one lol!
Here is a pic of the bow that got my obsession with archery started, I blame browning lol!


----------



## KSGirl

Stubby'smom, sweet setups you have there, I love the flag theme! Here are a couple pics of my Passion, they're not the best pics I need to take some new ones with my stoker stab too. I strickly hunt with my bow so it's set up accordingly and I LOVE my Passion!


----------



## KatinMD

My first bow was a hunting bow and it is long gone. Several moves etc.

I have my 2nd bow at home and it basically hangs on the wall. 

My current bow is a Martin Scepter II and I have had it for a while. It works for now but when I move out of the hunter class I will need to upgrade.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Love the purple passion! One thing about mathews, they sure do make alot of nice accessories. Wish bowtech did that lol!


----------



## ksp2089

Here's my Strother Allure...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=10882&attachmentid=1094265

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=10882&attachmentid=1094264


----------



## Stubby'smom

Very nice looking bow!


----------



## ksp2089

Stubby'smom said:


> Very nice looking bow!


Your Specialist is a nice looking bow also!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Thanks! Come on ladies we need more pics of your bows please!


----------



## XForce Girl

Stubby'smom said:


> Thanks! Come on ladies we need more pics of your bows please!


Working on it, maybe if I spent less time on here I could get my bow photographed!!


----------



## McStamper

Here's my Bowtech Invasion.


----------



## Nebraska gal

Heres a picture of mine. Only had it about a month so far but I'm really enjoying shooting 3D's with it and can't wait till deer season.


----------



## XForce Girl

Finally, Here's the bow you've all been waiting for... HAHA










Black Ops, 28" Draw @ 48lbs


----------



## Stubby'smom

I love all the BowTech's! What speed are you getting at 48lbs? Where is your snocap? That Heartbreaker is a nice bow too. McStamper, I can't beleive you are getting a 13 fps difference with both bows set the same, wow! Ok, I'm ready for more. Plaster away even if they are not BowTech's I forgive you!:mg: JK, I love all bows!:shade:


----------



## XForce Girl

Haven't chrono'd since I raised my poundage, I was at roughly 267 at 44lbs. My arrows are a little heavier than IBO legal, 285 I guess because of my long arms.

My Snow Cap is "in the System" probably about 4 to 6 more weeks. They told me 6 when I ordered it but we know how that goes. Bowtechs are really hard to get your hands on this year. 
I'm patient since I'm sure they will still be around next year.


----------



## turkeygirl

2011 Elite Hunter, 25" DL, 53 pounds, Easton Flatline arrows, Extreme sight, Whisker Biscuit rest. Elite stabilizer. also have an Elite quiver that isn't on it here. Oh yes and a Strings n Things wrist sling is on it now that isn't in the picture


----------



## ksp2089

Stubby'smom said:


> I love all the BowTech's! What speed are you getting at 48lbs? Where is your snocap? That Heartbreaker is a nice bow too. McStamper, I can't beleive you are getting a 13 fps difference with both bows set the same, wow! Ok, I'm ready for more. Plaster away even if they are not BowTech's I forgive you!:mg: JK, I love all bows!:shade:


Mine was almost a Bowtech...changed my mind at the last minute!


----------



## McStamper

Stubby'smom said:


> I love all the BowTech's! What speed are you getting at 48lbs? Where is your snocap? That Heartbreaker is a nice bow too. McStamper, I can't beleive you are getting a 13 fps difference with both bows set the same, wow! Ok, I'm ready for more. Plaster away even if they are not BowTech's I forgive you!:mg: JK, I love all bows!:shade:


Maybe the arrow makes the difference? I'm shooting Gold tip's ultralight 600 with 80 grain tips.


----------



## Spacelord

I'm not a woman, but here's a Bowtech Heartbreaker in SnoCap


----------



## Stubby'smom

McStamper said:


> Maybe the arrow makes the difference? I'm shooting Gold tip's ultralight 600 with 80 grain tips.


Ah, I see. I just assumed you were shooting the same arrow.


----------



## absolutecool

Here is my current pack...

2011 Hoyt CRX 35 in orange crush

2008 Mathews C4, minimax cam red

2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35, red fusion

2009 Mathews C4, custom Mossy Oak Break Up Infinity camo dip

2008 Mathews Prestige, Custom Mossy Oak Treestand camo dip


----------



## McStamper

absolutecool said:


> Here is my current pack...
> 
> 2011 Hoyt CRX 35 in orange crush
> 
> 2008 Mathews C4, minimax cam red
> 
> 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35, red fusion
> 
> 2009 Mathews C4, custom Mossy Oak Break Up Infinity camo dip
> 
> 2008 Mathews Prestige, Custom Mossy Oak Treestand camo dip


Woo Wee! That's a lota bows! Your a lucky woman!


----------



## absolutecool

I have a good husband!! He has twice as many as I do!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Very nice collection absolutecool!


----------



## absolutecool

Thanks, I used to have Bowtechs but I have since changed brands....I gave my brother an Allegiance, one of his sons a Mathews something I can't remember and I gave his other son a Ross carnivore 34...they had never shot bows and now all 3 bow hunt together..nice!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Sweet! My first bow I gave to one of my daycare kids. He had outgrown his old bow and his parents didn't have the $$ to get him a new one so I gave him the bow and enough of my old accessories to get him started.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Lets see some more bows!


----------



## montigre

Here's a pic of my bow taking a break while at the Senior Games in Houston, Texas. It did well and earned a silver medal, and now I have to get it thinking about shooting field archery again....:wink:


----------



## kimmiedawn

ok here are a few new pics of my bows.. Hoyt Turbohawk, Custom Long bow and Ambris with her custom long bow made to mirror mine...


----------



## bonecollector66

im not a girl but heres a pic of my heartbreaker.


----------



## Camo_Lady

Here are my beauties.... Mathews Passion and Apex


----------



## XForce Girl

Nice Bows Girls!!! (and guys)


----------



## Stubby'smom

All nice rigs, keep them coming gals!


----------



## hoytarcherygal

heres my two 

2007 Hoyt Nexus 









2010 Hoyt Vantage Ltd


----------



## sdhunter09

mathews dxt 24.5" 45lb and black gold sight


----------



## alfabuck

My fiance's Strother SR 71. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McStamper

Wow that is a gorgeous bow!


----------



## z28melissa

Here's my vicxen


----------



## bow up

Wow! I like that Vicxen.


----------



## oct71

Sorry to jump into your ladies bow thread, but I wanted to show you my daughters bow. It's a Athens Accomplice with pink web [email protected]#









All the bows on here look fantastic!


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Cool lookin bow


oct71 said:


> Sorry to jump into your ladies bow thread, but I wanted to show you my daughters bow. It's a Athens Accomplice with pink web [email protected]#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the bows on here look fantastic!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Very nice!


----------



## MileHighOutlaw

Here is the Mrs. Passion Custom anodized by Pimp My Bow


----------



## KSGirl

Wow :eek3: :77: :drool:


----------



## Stubby'smom

That is SWEET!


----------



## thompsal

First year out for archery season. Cannot wait!


----------



## bowtechmissy

This is my bow. Next to Jesus and my husband it is the love of my life!  My Bowtech Heartbreaker is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

I know what you mean lol! I guess I have to throw the kids in before the bow but it comes right after family and God! Probably tied with my dogs (sorry stubby!). Anyway, nice bows girls!


----------



## brandonxc

My wifes bow

Pink Viper 3 Pin Sight, Rip Cord Code Red, Pink d-loop, Pink peep sight, Pink and Black Sling from Sling Braid, Shot Blocker 5 Inch Stabilzer with a pink and black wrap from Onestringer, Arrows wrapped with custom made pink and black wraps also from onestringer, pink and white tiger vanes all on her brand new Diamond Razor Edge (black riser and pink limbs)

She is loving it, and shooting 4 inch groups at 20 yards and has only been shooting about a week.


----------



## XForce Girl

The Snow Cap Invasion Has shipped and might be here tomorrow.


----------



## 4him

Where did you get your pink stab?


----------



## thompsal

Here's the link: 
http://www.huntersfriend.com/products/accessories_for_her/accessories_for_her.html 
It's made by Bowjax.


----------



## doe's&bows

This is my bowtech 350 destroyer. I love it!


----------



## XForce Girl

Here's my Brand New Snow Cap Invasion. 
just got it today!!


----------



## bowtech2006

XForce Girl said:


> Here's my Brand New Snow Cap Invasion.
> just got it today!!
> 
> View attachment 1112267


Awesome looking bow!!!


----------



## XForce Girl

bowtech2006 said:


> Awesome looking bow!!!


Thank you, Now I have a set of invasions, one black and one white.


----------



## Inky

Here's my daughters Razor Edge. Just got the limbs and scope back from Adam at AT's Custom Airbrushing. Came out great and she is stoked to get shooting again!


----------



## XForce Girl

Inky said:


> Here's my daughters Razor Edge. Just got the limbs and scope back from Adam at AT's Custom Airbrushing. Came out great and she is stoked to get shooting again!
> View attachment 1112377
> View attachment 1112380
> 
> View attachment 1112388
> View attachment 1112395



That there is a sharp looking bow, I really like the color of pink, sometimes the pink bows look kind of (strange) but that pink is really nice.


----------



## SpOtFyRe

absolutecool said:


> Here is my current pack...
> 
> 2011 Hoyt CRX 35 in orange crush
> 
> 2008 Mathews C4, minimax cam red
> 
> 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35, red fusion
> 
> 2009 Mathews C4, custom Mossy Oak Break Up Infinity camo dip
> 
> 2008 Mathews Prestige, Custom Mossy Oak Treestand camo dip


:drool:

Absolutecool ... I WANT your line-up .... ooooo so yummy.


----------



## SpOtFyRe

Here are my two babies. Spot & FITA style shooting primarily ... the boys drag me along to the odd 3D.


2006 Mathews Conquest 3 (Blueberry)








2009 Win&Win ProAccent Riser (Red)








I'll have to take some pictures of them by their little ole beautiful selves. I keep getting in the way!


----------



## absolutecool

SpOtFyRe said:


> :drool:
> 
> Absolutecool ... I WANT your line-up .... ooooo so yummy.


Well if you ever get out of the fire and come down south I will let you shoot some of the beauties!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

XForce Girl said:


> Thank you, Now I have a set of invasions, one black and one white.


Very sweet new bow! Did you shoot it yet? All the others are really cool also! I love all your bows girls, lets keep it going!


----------



## Znaint

Nice bows Ladies!!! My wife wanted me to post pics of her bow. 2011 Hoyt Carbon Element, Blackout, 24.5"dl 40-50lb.


----------



## z28melissa

So Jealous!!!!! Great looking Hoyt!


----------



## Znaint

z28melissa said:


> So Jealous!!!!! Great looking Hoyt!


She sends her thanks!!! That Element turned out really nice and it is a shooter for sure!! The arrows are looking good thanks to you Melissa, you did the wraps :wink:


----------



## rackless

absolutecool said:


> Here is my current pack...
> 
> 2011 Hoyt CRX 35 in orange crush
> 
> 2008 Mathews C4, minimax cam red
> 
> 2010 Hoyt Maxxis 35, red fusion
> 
> 2009 Mathews C4, custom Mossy Oak Break Up Infinity camo dip
> 
> 2008 Mathews Prestige, Custom Mossy Oak Treestand camo dip


I am so jelous


----------



## bowgirl2466

2009 Bowtech Commander 
Firestorm gray
Love it, Love it, Love it!


----------



## buckwild13

*gf bow*

here is the gf bow its much better looking in person the true color doesn't show in the pic its hot flo pink


----------



## countrygirl8909

bowgirl2466 said:


> View attachment 1116781
> 
> 2009 Bowtech Commander
> Firestorm gray
> Love it, Love it, Love it!


Awesome looking bow and set up!! I'll post pics of mine when I get all of my accessories on it!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Very nice bows girls!


----------



## soldiergirl81

I'll get some pics up as soon as I get it changed over to hunt!! :wink:


----------



## Hoytchick4ever

2011 Hoyt Carbon Element only been shooting left hand 6 months and this is my best 40 yard group from tonight!


----------



## jdenton09

Znaint said:


> Nice bows Ladies!!! My wife wanted me to post pics of her bow. 2011 Hoyt Carbon Element, Blackout, 24.5"dl 40-50lb.


love this!! my husband has this bow but in camo w black limbs! i want one i think they r real sweet lookin!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Hoytchick4ever said:


> 2011 Hoyt Carbon Element only been shooting left hand 6 months and this is my best 40 yard group from tonight!
> 
> View attachment 1120597


Excellent shooting! Oh, nice bow too! BTW, did you shoot RH before shooting LH or have you only been shooting 6 months?


----------



## meatmissle

Here's a pic of my wife's bow and a few critters she's taken with it. It's a 08 Bowtech Equalizer. She also started shooting competetion 3D this year for the first time, the worst she finished was 3rd place all summer. Yep, you can tell I'm proud of her!


----------



## Hoytchick4ever

Stubby'smom said:


> Excellent shooting! Oh, nice bow too! BTW, did you shoot RH before shooting LH or have you only been shooting 6 months?


Thanks for the compliment, the switch from right to left has been challenging, especially for my left eye! Shot right handed for 2 1/2 years before switching to left hand, but really have only shot a bow regularly for the past year.


----------



## Stubby'smom

meatmissle said:


> Here's a pic of my wife's bow and a few critters she's taken with it. It's a 08 Bowtech Equalizer. She also started shooting competetion 3D this year for the first time, the worst she finished was 3rd place all summer. Yep, you can tell I'm proud of her!


Very cool! 



> Thanks for the compliment, the switch from right to left has been challenging, especially for my left eye! Shot right handed for 2 1/2 years before switching to left hand, but really have only shot a bow regularly for the past year.


That has to be hard to shoot one way and then do everything completley backwards! You are doing well!


----------



## tanleggedjuliet

Just got this one the other day thanks to a member on this site! Mathews dxt.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Very nice looking bow!


----------



## XForce Girl

tanleggedjuliet said:


> Just got this one the other day thanks to a member on this site! Mathews dxt.
> View attachment 1124227


I'm not a fan of Pink but that bow looks really nice.


----------



## cgray78

I love the neon green!!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Sweet!


----------



## tsaxybabe

I want to post pics of my new Passion but it's not finished yet...


----------



## alyssabhunt

Love my Mathews!!


----------



## bow up

You all have such nice looking bows , making me jealous .
I can't wait to pick mine up Thursday !


----------



## soldiergirl81

bowgirl2466 said:


> View attachment 1116781
> 
> 2009 Bowtech Commander
> Firestorm gray
> Love it, Love it, Love it!


Sweet setup!


----------



## thegreatwoman

I don't have my bow yet lol but I'm planning on buying a Quest G5 bow today. It's pink Realtree AP limbs and faded to black on the riser with pink and black strings and cables. Can't wait to get it and take pictures.


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Love the green


cgray78 said:


> I love the neon green!!


----------



## bowtechmissy

So I recently changed a few things on my bow and wanted to post a new picture. I have a new wrist strap and stabilizer now. This bow is shooting so well!!! I have been to several 3D shoots with it and have done okay so far. It is getting closer to hunting season and I hope to take my first deer with this one! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## ooohfishy

I thought I'd be the odd one out. 

My bow is ordered just waiting for it to be shipped. It's a Martin X-200 recurve. 

I'm VERY new to archery and plan to just stick with target shooting.


----------



## countrygirl8909




----------



## bowgirl2466

Looks like she found a GOOD home! Hope you do enjoy shooting her! She is looking mighyt good! Waiting on a bowtech brigadier coming my way, purple fusion. Looking forward to getting her set up. Found the commander a bit heavy, she does shoot great though! Have Fun!


----------



## Gabs

i just got today, its bare, but here it is my Hoyt Kobalt
















I pretend to buy another Hoyt or Bowtech for target competitions...This one i got for field :wink:


----------



## countrygirl8909

bowgirl2466 said:


> Looks like she found a GOOD home! Hope you do enjoy shooting her! She is looking mighyt good! Waiting on a bowtech brigadier coming my way, purple fusion. Looking forward to getting her set up. Found the commander a bit heavy, she does shoot great though! Have Fun!


I love the bow...so happy with her! I finally got everything set up and shoot great!


----------



## BowHunterChck13

Look what I got in the mail today!
How cool?!








Thhaannkkkkk yooouuuuu centerpunch stabilizers. =) 

www.centerpunchstabilizers.com


----------



## Stubby'smom

Very nice!


----------



## csunnysloan

Here is my Bow! I really like my Mathews Passion.
Purple & Teal strings


----------



## SaltyFLgirl

Parker Sidekick Extreme Pink Camo 40#-60#. Waiting on Flo green and black cables.


----------



## Huntress1521

Matthews Passion 29" 50lb.
Love it


----------



## Stubby'smom

I love all your bows girls!


----------



## ABQ_Chica

After seeing all these great bows, I couldn't resist. Not much bling, though--I shoot barebow. 

Martin Crossfire (hunting bow)








Martin P3 (target bow) 
Thanks to a fellow AT seller for the bow and Straight 'N Arrow for the Breast Cancer Awareness bow sling.








Groves recurve (favorite bow)


----------



## bow up

Wish I could put a pic up of mine.
I got a Heartbreaker about 3 weeks ago . 
It is a black ops and I just put some invasion grips on last night.
I absolutely love this bow!!!
Can't wait until Oct 1. :wink:


----------



## lil'shorty

This is my PSE Choas FC.


----------



## Fiddlers_Green

this bow looks great, where did you get the stand? 


Znaint said:


> Nice bows Ladies!!! My wife wanted me to post pics of her bow. 2011 Hoyt Carbon Element, Blackout, 24.5"dl 40-50lb.


----------



## turkeygirl

Thought I posted it but guess not yet:
2011 Elite Hunter


----------



## SvJones

Where is a great place to buy custom stuff for our bows/arrows?!?


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Here is mine. 2009 G5 QS33 around 53lbs.


----------



## Stubby'smom

SvJones said:


> Where is a great place to buy custom stuff for our bows/arrows?!?


What are you looking for? CNC makes nice custom slings, Mellisa at battledrum makes cool wraps for arrows and stabilizers, lots of places carry just about every type of vane or feather imaginable if you want to fletch your own arrows, if you want to paint any part of your bow or accessories then try pimp my bow, you could look up one of the many string makers on here for a nice custom string too.


----------



## PASSIONGIRL10




----------



## kmm5_2005

Figure this is as good a place as any for my first post. Here's my 2011 Mission Craze:


----------



## bow up

Nice bows!


----------



## haybug96

*My first Bow*

It's blue gator paint. Just got it yesterday and i'm already in love with it.


----------



## Stubby'smom

That blue is very nice looking!


----------



## T-bean

Hoyt Vicxen!!!


----------



## foam-huntress

Here is my Hoyt Rintec XL and my new Matthews Jewel.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWoody

XForce Girl said:


> Finally, Here's the bow you've all been waiting for... HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ops, 28" Draw @ 48lbs



I would love to own that bow but left handed.....nice rig u got there!!!


----------



## bow up

My Heartbreaker :wink:


----------



## PassionLover

My very first bow! Mathews Jewel with purple and pink accessories. I just got it last Friday. I'm so excited to start shooting it. Went deer hunting last Saturday and didn't see a thing. Very disappointing.


----------



## PassionLover

I was going to get a Passion but it didn't come in on time so the shop owner gave me a sweet deal on the Jewel.


----------



## Stubby'smom

Congrats on a very nice bow!


----------



## BackwoodsVicxen

Hoyt Vicxen


----------



## PassionLover

My new Mathews Jewel


----------



## PassionLover

What kind of arrows are you shooting?


----------



## katcop

Hi guys, I've had an account for awhile but just now have decided to work up the courage to start posting. This is my new 2011 Martin Leopard. She's not much but is a major upgrade from my PSE Thunderbolt that I had. I just killed my first deer my new Martin so I'm already really pleased with it.


----------



## BackwoodsVicxen

Ted Nugent's Gold Tips


----------



## XForce Girl

katcop said:


> View attachment 1178230
> 
> Hi guys, I've had an account for awhile but just now have decided to work up the courage to start posting. This is my new 2011 Martin Leopard. She's not much but is a major upgrade from my PSE Thunderbolt that I had. I just killed my first deer my new Martin so I'm already really pleased with it.


That is a really nice looking bow. 
Congrats on the deer!!


----------



## jodieliles

The new Mathews Jewel I got today


----------



## Stubby'smom

All very nice!


----------



## vicxengirl

What kind of quiver is on your VICXEN ?


----------



## pinkhunter1

Here is my Mathews Passion. 22.5" draw, 50lbs  LOOOVE IT!


----------



## b00ts

Started out with a LH Hoyt Vixcen... does NOT EVEN COMPARE to my new LH Elite Hunter. This bow is INCREDIBLE. I'm pulling 50lbs and it feels like 20... and it's completely SOLID. I'm in love! The PINK QAD tops it off


----------



## GruntMansWifey

Mathews Drenalin 42lbs 26in draw, Pink Focus grip, Apex Hunter Sight, Scott Archery Release. My first bow :59: Soooo in love


----------



## stephholl80

*My new Mathews Passion*


----------



## Stubby'smom

Here is an updated pic of my Specialist with my indoor arrows for this year.














I just fletched these arrows yesterday so have not had a chance to shoot them yet. I hope they fly good!


----------



## coldshock

Here are my bows.


----------



## okla bow girl

I love my Z7.


----------



## Jumpboots101

Heres one of my wife shooting her new 2012 Rampage XT 25.5" 35#


----------



## Stubby'smom

I upgraded my stabs and changed out my 5 pin sight for a single pin so here is another updated pic of my bow. Thanks for all the pics girls, keep them coming!


----------



## Montana girl

Target Bow


----------



## Montana girl

My Indoor Field Bow!!


----------



## Reelrydor

Passion lover, did you go from a passion, to a jewel?? And if so, what do you think?? I am dying to try out a jewel, but cant get it done easily. I struck out trying to try out a passion a couple of years ago. I thought about an elite hunter, but hope to get there soon.


----------



## franzofumi

I'm not a girl but i was burning to post this puppy!!!

Inviato dal mio LG-C660 usando Tapatalk


----------



## lkm06lkm

*Hoyt Vicxen*

Just got her for Christmas, can't wait to start buying accessories! Anyone recommend anything? This is my first bow.


----------



## RattleSnake1

The wife's custom New Breed Eclipse short draw. Cheetah print on the riser, cams, and stab ends, with carbon fiber limbs to match the large diameter Pro XL stabs. The dip work was done by Hanover Hydro.:thumb:



























A lot of very nice looking bows here ladies; keep posting up your rigs! I may have to take some pics of her black New Breed Genetix tomorrow before the snow melts!:teeth:


----------



## alpinehottie

I've never seen a bow like that! That is so cool!


----------



## Stubby'smom

I love the cheetah print!


----------



## rebel_momma86

Here is my PSE Chaos 1


----------



## Stubby'smom

very pretty!


----------



## mattheww1377

For some reason i like that chaos ....


----------



## Aleksandra

Hi, this is my MoneyMaker X NI
I shoot only target 









regards


----------



## lovespinkcamo

love the pink arrows. I am trying to accessorize more with pink. I am going to get new string before turkey season and I would like to get pink.


----------



## BrowningGirl11

Im kind of new to Archery Talk and I saw this post and thought it would be fun to post a picture of my Hoyt Kobalt! Kind of a bad picture but my strings are flo pink, flo green and black custom made by Park-N-Sons.... AKA Ex-Wolverine. I am still in the middle of getting more pink to put on it! Any suggestions????


----------



## bawls

Here is my fiance's bow and a pic of her arrows. If any of you need strings let me know and I can put you in touch with the guy who built her strings.


----------



## vftcandy

BrowningGirl11 said:


> View attachment 1258616
> 
> Im kind of new to Archery Talk and I saw this post and thought it would be fun to post a picture of my Hoyt Kobalt! Kind of a bad picture but my strings are flo pink, flo green and black custom made by Park-N-Sons.... AKA Ex-Wolverine. I am still in the middle of getting more pink to put on it! Any suggestions????


Bow looks sharp! Well done.


----------



## thompsal

I got a couple updates. This was it in action this past fall.


----------



## Saki_d

bow up said:


> My Heartbreaker :wink:


Dude, how did you get a black one - I had the choice of camo or pink so I got pink for target! Did you paint it or have someone paint it.... or did you get it from bowtech in black!!! Far out!


----------



## Stubby'smom

I picked up my new Insanity CPXL last night but I have yet to set it up. We had our league shoot off last night so we didn't have time to play with it.


----------



## Juliet

Here is mine, just bought in February, and a wonderful bow (lightyears ahead of my Browning Micro Midas I started with). 2012 Mission Riot (DL23, DW44)


----------



## rae.sams

sdhunter09 said:


> mathews dxt 24.5" 45lb and black gold sight


Where did you get your sight ring tape? I love that color!


----------



## mtnmutt

That picture looks like a MBG custom sight on a 4" dovetail. Can't tell the head on it.

MBG has interchangeable rings.

They are available in five different colors: Nitrous Green (standard on all sights), Neon Pink, Atomic Yellow, Radical Red and Wicked White. Two sizes: standard and BigDog.

Order a custom MBG to get the color you want. Standard is Green.


----------



## kevoswifey

Here is my Athens Exceed 300! Just got her set up last week.


----------



## sdhunter09

its a black gold sight that has interchangeable plastics color rings they come with a yellow or green on and you buy a new ring to change the color i think it is the rush sight but i not completely for sure i can check tomorrow


----------



## vftcandy

Here is my wifes bow I am customizing...Hoyt Kobalt, Custom Sassy Pink powdercoat...silver and flo. pink strings...still waiting on some parts then I will post final pics...


----------



## Stubby'smom

This is my new Insanity CPXL


----------



## Huntress1975

I am just starting with bowhunting! I have a TenPoint crossbow and just starting to shoot a compound. My PSE Stiletto is en route as I type so when I get it accesserized I will post some pics! These are some nice looking bows!


----------



## MN Huntress

Finally figured out how to upload from my phone  this is my new CE and one taken out chasing those darned thunder chickens


----------



## bow up

Nice bow !


----------



## Huntress1975

Here is my new bow! PSE Stiletto with skullworks camo!


----------



## MN Huntress

Huntress1975 said:


> View attachment 1378723
> 
> 
> Here is my new bow! PSE Stiletto with skullworks camo!


LOVE the looks of that bow!!! I so wish I would have liked the way it shot. The skullworks camo is AWESOME!!! Very nice bow!


----------



## dkrez




----------



## rae.sams

Bowtech Razberry Heartbreaker-Limbdriver Rest-SureLoc Sights-Doinker Stabilizer
My baby! Pretty in Pink!


----------



## Hunter9837

Well, I'm not lady, but I have a lady's bow.


----------



## Huntress1975

MN Huntress said:


> LOVE the looks of that bow!!! I so wish I would have liked the way it shot. The skullworks camo is AWESOME!!! Very nice bow!



Thanks, I love it!


----------



## Hoytchick4ever

*2012 Obsession SS, Fall Pink Camo & 2012 Strother Hope, Predator 3D Deception Camo*


----------



## Shiner24

Here's mine! All shiny and new and my very first bow. Excited to get started!


----------



## Stubby'smom

Us girls sure know how to pick out some good looking bows! Love them all!


----------



## MN Huntress

Stubby'smom said:


> Us girls sure know how to pick out some good looking bows! Love them all!


Agreed!!!


----------



## carleysdad

This is my wife's new set-up


----------



## Hoytchick4ever

mn huntress said:


> agreed!!! :d


...x2, Very nice bows ladies!


----------

